# Slimed the new boat



## Silver Bullet (Jan 3, 2017)

Gentlemen,
After getting a break in weather and shaking a nasty cold, I was finally able to get out in the new boat.  A buddy and I managed 30 trout and about a dozen bluefish on artificials in a half day trip.  Nothing giant, but at least I got some slime in the boat.
SB


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 3, 2017)

Slick looking rig! I like it!


----------



## pic217 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice Boat and fish.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 3, 2017)

Sharp lookin boat!!! Nice fish!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2017)

Suweet!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 4, 2017)

Good Luck with new ride,   it going to be a fish catching machine


----------



## sea trout (Jan 4, 2017)

WOW what a fine vessel!!!!!!!!! Congrats and I hope it keeps bringin y'all to the fish for as long as you want!!!!!!


----------

